# Chinese Algae Eaters



## tom e (Mar 26, 2009)

Aaargh!! It seems I did not do my homework. While searching this site for more information on each of the species I have in my tank, I came up with some very scary information on this fish..
I purchased three of them, and while they are very small now (and yes very entertaining to watch) I'm worried about them getting big and harming the other fish in the tank. 
My plants are really starting to take off so I'd hate to have to empty the tank out to net them, yet I've tried and they are about impossible to catch I think any other way.. I have a 55 gallon and very full of plants. I'm pretty sure the store I got them from would take them back in trade for a few more of the guppies or otos which I also bought.

Anybody know of a clever trap for these?

Thanks!


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

This is probably the first thing you ought to try. Use algae disks as the bait, but first get them used to taking the algae disks in the tank before you try the trap...

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-aquarium-tools/32.asp


----------



## tom e (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for that, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Good plan to get them out before they start growing up and causing trouble.

The trap above does work great, and like Avi said, get them used to the algae wafers, then don't feed them for a few days so they have a good appetite and will be more apt to go in for the food. Once they're in there, they're in there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just tried this last night. I didn't tape the two pieces together. I was after my three large flying foxes. Dog if they didn't push the thing apart and escape! I have very smart flying foxes!

Note to self: Tape both pieces together next time.


----------



## tom e (Mar 26, 2009)

I was thinking of stapling. I have a 2 liter bottle of Dr Pepper in the office today, and telling everyone to drink it up, lol. I don't really drink soda much.
As far as the bait goes though, believe it or not my CAE's are the ONLY creatures in my tank that seem completely disinterested in the algae wafers. My shrimp usually find them first, but are chased off really soon by the guppy feeding frenzy that inevitably follows. I hope that will be different in the dark, we'll see.
Someone on another forum suggested I try bloodworms too, but I think the problem is I have plenty of young algae on the glass and they are pretty darn well fed..
I won't give up though, I'll be putting suction cups on the trap (so I can keep it up high away from the plants and checking it daily. Fingers crossed!


----------

